# Expat Social Forum - Barcelona



## Luckyboy (Aug 9, 2010)

We have moved from the UK to Barcelona some three months ago for my work, we are happy but do not have much of a Social life outside of my work. Does anyone know of any expat social clubs, events, get-togethers that myself and my wife may join to get to know people? Especially during the day for my wife as she is totally board as she currently not working.

Thanks
Luckyboy


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Check the magazines Barcelona Connect, and Barcelona Time Out. They announce many events, are in English, and contain many ads for get-togethers and social clubs. Benvinguts!


----------

